# Cebit 2015 - hat da noch jemand ne Karte für mich ?



## Ahrtos (6. Februar 2015)

*Cebit 2015 - hat da noch jemand ne Karte für mich ?*

Servus Leute...

Ich wollte mal so in die Runde fragen ob noch  jemand zufälliger weise ein Ticket für die CeBit 2015 für mich hat.  Wohne ja nähe Hannover und würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich dieses Jahr  wieder hin könnte. Falls also jemand zufällig noch einen Code für mich  übrig hat würde ich mich sehr freuen wenn man mich per PN anschreiben  könnte.

MFG


----------



## SkyLabSTAR (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Cebit 2015 - hat da noch jemand ne Karte für mich ?*

Moin, ich habe ein Cebit Ticket erhalten als ich eine E-Mail an cebitticket@messe.de geschrieben habe mit meinem Namen und dem Unternehmen / Abteilung in der ich tätig bin. So habe ich mein eTicket erhalten


----------



## Rarek (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Cebit 2015 - hat da noch jemand ne Karte für mich ?*

und nach der erstellung dieses Tickets kannste dann noch 3 weitere einladen (teoretisch zumindest)


----------



## poiu (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Cebit 2015 - hat da noch jemand ne Karte für mich ?*

ich schau mal die haben mir per post eine Gechenknummr geschickt, mal sehe nwi ich die habe


----------

